# DIY bow press for complete takedown?



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure but... The diy section should have some


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Most linear press designs will allow a modern bow to be taken down. You just need to make sure that your telescoping tubes and inner acme thrust rod are all long enough.

But the DIY press design that comes to mind for completely taking down a bow easily would be one of the ratchet strap presses or one of the tube clamp presses.

Do a search on here for those and see what ya think.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

diamondarcher24 said:


> Hey guys, I've been wanting to replace the limbs on a bow, but I don't want to spend the money on a commercial press. Are there any DIY designs that would allow me to replace limbs?




Ratchet strap up top.
or
Turnbuckle..a really BIG one
or
threaded rod and large fender washers and nuts on each end. You could trap one nut on the left leg, and use a DIY hand wheel on the RIGHT leg.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/106087

How to convert a 5 lb weight plate, into a DIY hand wheel.


----------



## Poppy1226 (Sep 23, 2014)

The bowmaster bow press it's only 40 dollars works great and it's compact


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Poppy1226 said:


> The bowmaster bow press it's only 40 dollars works great and it's compact


Do you know if it will work on bows with parallel split limbs like my spyder 30 provided I get the split limb adapters?


----------



## Poppy1226 (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't see why not, I'm not totally sure as I have only used it for v split bows and I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## grimmsterdad (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2319311


----------

